# What is the best questionaire for allocating investments ETC ETC



## Curiousguy69 (Dec 28, 2019)

Can someone recommend a good questionnaire for investment allocation?

I don't think I have ever seen one that asks lots of relevant questions.

To cite 2 examples, I have never seen one that asks questions such as "is your pension reliable, e.g. from the govt?" or "what are you plans for your investments when you die?"

Most of the questionnaires or advice I've seen do not seem to cite research to back up their ideas.  Instead, most seem to rely on old clichés, such as "percentage of your investments in fixed income securities should match your age [sometimes, 'minus X%']".


----------



## Liberty (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 28, 2019)

Curiousguy69 said:


> Can someone recommend a good questionnaire for investment allocation?
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen one that asks lots of relevant questions.
> 
> ...


There are firms that specialize in this but it is costly to pay them to administer  .. usually financial advisers will not use these firms ....they run with standard cover your ass allocations by age which can be useless to many


----------



## gamboolman (Dec 29, 2019)

CG69
What Mathjack said.
Suggest the following forums to read up on as they both are chockerblock full of posts and advice addressing your questions.
https://www.bogleheads.org/forum/index.php
http://www.early-retirement.org

The above forums are full of very knowledgeable folks who will be glad to offer advic


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 29, 2019)

you can see a bunch of portfolio comparisons here and the thinking behind them .


https://portfoliocharts.com/portfolios/


----------



## Curiousguy69 (Dec 29, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> There are firms that specialize in this but it is costly to pay them to administer  .. usually financial advisers will not use these firms ....they run with standard cover your ass allocations by age which can be useless to many


Thanks for your reply.

I asked for 3 reasons.

Reason # 1:  I am ~ 70 y.o.  I have always had all of my portfolio in stocks, mostly index funds.  I've done this because based on my health & genetics, and a few online sites that help you estimate your longevity, there's a good chance I'll live to 85, if not older.  

My portfolio is pretty good, and I live modestly.  I think there's no question that over the longer haul, stocks outperform bonds.  So even if my portfolio goes down in 1 year (or even 2), I'll have enough to live on.

REASON # 2:  It's clear to me that most of the questionnaires I see omit some questions that are pertinent, perhaps even what you could call "obvious", such as the one about income source. 

Reason # 3:  It often looks to me like the questionnaires are not constructed using enough data from research and simulations.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 29, 2019)

Wall Street does not care nor want to do the right thing so as to really customize portfolios to match clients goals and needs ....it is to risky not sticking to the age script for them ....no one can say boo about an aged based portfolio even if it is entirely wrong ....

in fact there are no standards for allocation even in target date funds ....they all differ even for the same date but if they tie it in to your age they covered their ass


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2019)

When I've answered the questionaires provided by the brokerages I use to help me with allocations, their recommendations wind up being not suitable for my needs because of my special investment criteria.  So it's become moot for me.


----------



## Curiousguy69 (Jan 2, 2020)

gamboolman said:


> CG69
> What Mathjack said.
> Suggest the following forums to read up on as they both are chockerblock full of posts and advice addressing your questions.
> https://www.bogleheads.org/forum/index.php
> ...


Thank you, will check them out.


----------

